# EPAK in New Castle / Great Britain ?



## kenpostart (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm looking for a Kenpo school in New Castle / Great Britain.
One of your students will stay there for his medicine course.

My search via google was not very successful ... so I'm asking in this forum for help .

Kind Regards from good old Europe,
kenpostart


----------



## jonah2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Sir,

Depends which Newcastle - 

If its Newcastle Upon Tyne, Tyne and Wear. There is an AKKI club nearby in Peterlee, County Durham (according to google this is about 30 miles)

This club is run by Mr Les Grihault - www.kenpo.co.uk or email kenpo@americankenpo.co.uk (his user name here on MT is LES)

If it is Newcastle Under Lyme, Staffordshire. The only one I can think of, but not too close id a BKKU club in Cheltenham, but this is some 100 miles away.

This club is run by Mr James Brown - www.bkku.com/cheltenham/index.html or email james@bkku.com

Hope I have helped in some way sir,

jonah


----------



## kenpoworks (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi,
If it is a "medicine course" then chances are that it will be The Univesity, Newcastle Upon Tyne (my home town).
If it is then Les Grihault (a friend of mine) is your man he has all the contacts for the active Kenpoists in the area.
It may be worth your while to ask Les about Martin Fell (another friend of mine) who is located in Carlisle, its not too, too far from Newcastle, he is an exceptional Kenpoka.
Last time I was home in February, a East West Kenpo club was being formed, Les will have the details.
The university its self has a Wado Ryu Club run by my old Sensei Ray Coates, also well worth a visit.

Good Luck and please let me know how you get on.
With Respect 
Richard


----------



## kenpostart (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi,

this is very helpful.
Thanks a lot for your support.


Kind regards,
kenpostart


----------

